# ICAST '09 New Shimano products



## Bantam1

Yes everyone its that time again. We have some exciting new products this year for all of you to enjoy. Some you might have heard about and others may surprise you. So with no further delays here it is!

*CORE 50/51MG7*


















5.5 ounces of sweetness
10 pounds max drag
8 S-ARB bearings + ARB roller bearing
7:1 gear ratio (HEG) 
MG frame and handle-side side plate 
Lightweight graphite palming side plate
Septon grips
A7075 Magnumlite spool (Same capacity as CH50MG)with reduced mass VBS hub 
Super Free
1/8 turn side plate access
Tapered Titanium line guide insert 
Cold Forged and cross drilled aluminum handle
Clicking drag adjustment
Aluminum drag star
Saltwater approved
*$369.99*

This reel was designed as a finesse, light line low profile baitcasting reel. Its the smallest profile reel we have ever offered, and the lightest we have ever made. It will be perfect for the inshore anglers too.

*Stradic CI4 1000/2500F*


















6.2 ounces (1000) 7.0 ounces (2500)
6 + 1 S-ARB bearings
7 pounds max drag (1000) 15 max drag (2500) 
Lightweight CI4 Carbon based frame, side plate and rotor
Paladin Gearing
Propulsion Line Management (Spool, one piece bail wire, Aero Wrap II, S Arm cam, redesigned bail trip, Power Roller III)
Machined aluminum handle with lightweightj EVA grip
Water Proof Drag
Direct Drive handle (threads directly into the main gear)
*$199.99*

This is the lightweight finesse and inshore spinning reel you have been looking for. The new CI4 Carbon is super lightweight, strong and will not corrode. Combine this will all the features of our new spinning reels creates the lightest corrosion resistant reel we have ever offered in a spinning reel.

*Tallica 8II,10II,12II,16II*



















One piece frame and left side plate made from cold forged aluminum. 
Machined right side plate
Cold forged aluminum lightweight spool
EI Surface Treatment on all the above parts for reduced corrosion and improved durability *I'll discuss this more later*
Greaseless spool support bearings :dance:
Silent twin pawl anti reverse 
Waterproof drag (when engaged)
Carbon drag (similar to our other two speed reels)
Cold forged aluminum power handle
Clicking lever drag 
Clicking pre set adjustment
Aluminum rod clamp
6 S-ARB bearings
18.2-26.5 ounces
13-40 pounds of drag (varies by model)
2 year warranty
Platinum Service Plan
*$479.99-499.99*

To be continued...

*Please do not post any questions or comments until I am finished with posting all the new products and info. I will let everyone know when I'm done. *


----------



## SaltwaterAg

That Stradic is pretty slick looking!


----------



## Bantam1

*Cont'd*

*Baitrunner 4000,6000,8000,12000FD*










Graphite frame and side plate
Cold Forged Aluminum Propulsion spool
New sizes including the 4000. The 4000 would be similar to a 250 model in the old desing
New Baitrunner mechanism folds out of the way for less snags on clothing
Smaller body profile for reduced weight and size
One piece bail wire
Vari Speed oscillation (stacks line much more evenly)
Machined Aluminum handle w/ Septon grip
Direct Drive
Waterproof drag
Dartanium II washers (cross carbon)
Repairable clicker (finally!)
3 S-ARB bearings
Super Stopper anti reverse bearing
17-34 pounds max drag
2 pound max Baitrunner drag
More baitrunner drag range adjustment
13.5-30.0 ounces
*$159.99-189.99*

The benefits of the new design are worth the extra $60. The reels casts better, has more drag, line lays better, more drag pressure, larger better grip design, less protrusion and more applications.

*Sienna FD/RD*


















Propulsion Aluminum Spool
Graphite frame, side plate and rotor
Varispeed ocillation
Ported handle shank
Super Stopper II
Dyna-balance
3+1 bearings
New 500 size (FD model only)
FD models: 500, 1000, 2500, 4000
RD models: 1000, 2500, 4000
Approved for saltwater
$*29.99*

We continue to bring the higher end features down to a lower price point reel. Reduced line twist with improved casting performance is the trend.

*Syncopate 1000,2500,4000FG*










Propulsion Aluminum Spool
Graphite frame, side plate and rotor
Varispeed ocillation
Ported handle shank
Quickfire II
Dyna-balance
4 bearings
Saltwater Approved
*$29.99*

*Moocher 2000,4000 GTPA*










New metal spool lip for palming
Dartanium Drag
Graphite frame and spool
Rubber grips
Waterproof drag
Clicker
*$89.99*

I know mooching is the top application here in Texas  If any of you travel to the Northwest to fish the Salmon then this might be of onterest to you.

*Evair Fishing Shoes New Camo color!*










And last but not least the Cumara Reaction Series rods

CUC63M- Poppers, small top water, small hard jerk baits
CUC63H- Spooks and other larger walking baits
CUC69M- 3/8-1/2 spinnerbaits and buzzbaits
CUC69MH- 3/4-1+ ounce spinnerbaits or smaller baits with larger blades
CUC70M- Small cranks for soft cover, shallow to medium diving cranks
CUC70MH- Medium diving cranks, hard jerk baits for soft to hard cover
CUC70H- Deep diving cranks, open water buzz baits, spooks
CUC76ML- Small shallow to medium cranks such as Speed Traps
CUC77M- Shallow cranks for hard cover or heavy vegetation
CUC711M- Long rod for medium diving cranks in soft to hard cover
CUC711MH- Long rod for deep diving cranks in all cover types 
CUCX711MH- Lipless cranks, hollow body swimbaits, spinnerbaits, chatterbaits

$199.99-249.99

OK thats it

*I'll be pretty busy posting this data on other sites. Please be patient as I will be back later to answer questions. *


----------



## Bantam1

SaltwaterAg said:


> That Stradic is pretty slick looking!


Somebody cannot follow directions :biggrin: See what I said right above your post...


----------



## Speckled

Bantam1 said:


> Somebody cannot follow directions :biggrin: See what I said right above your post...


He's an aggy :rotfl:.


----------



## Tombo

How will we know when you are done?


----------



## Speckled

Tombo said:


> How will we know when you are done?


This: "OK thats it" (posted above :biggrin


----------



## Rippin_drag

Tombo said:


> How will we know when you are done?


LOL exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## BMTAngler

Stradic, looks like my next purchase


----------



## Hal01

Tombo said:


> How will we know when you are done?


This is what tipped me off:



Bantam1 said:


> And last but not least the Cumara Reaction Series rods


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

When will the CORE 50's be available for purchase and where can I get one quickest???


----------



## Bantam1

We actually have them in stock right now, but none have shipped yet. I suspect they will start shipping next week with more coming next week.


----------



## fishin styx

Is there a coming upgrade fior the 3000 Stradics?
If not, can you get a T handle (like the 3000 and up have) on the 2500?


----------



## Bantam1

If you are asking about the new CI4 model then I have to say no right now. Currently we are only offering the 1000 and 2500. I'm not sure if the handles will work from the FI on this model or not.


----------



## SpecialK

Bantam, any idea on the price point of the talica?


----------



## Bantam1

Its right there below the specs but here are the prices again $479.99-499.99.


----------



## rbenash

The new bait runners look similar to the European bait runners that have been available for sometime over seas?


----------



## robul

Well I thought I woudlnt be buying any more reels since the purchase of the stella.. But I sure like that new stradic.. Guess its time to upgrade some of lower end stuff.


----------



## Chris9681

You know I think its ridiculous with the economy the way its is that the new core 50mg7 is 369.99. I mean every year the prices just go up and up.. Why must someone have too spend 400 dollars to get a good reel... that more than likely cost no more than 50 dollars at the max too produce?? Some people dont even make that in a 40 hr week. Well its because if people will continue too pay for it the price will always increase?? My favorite reel i own is my 50mg and I had heard the new one would be coming out.... after seeing the price they can keep it.. You know if something cost 200 dollars and you sell 1000 of them you make 200,000 dollars..... now lets say you try too really be greedy and charge 369.99 but only sell 500 of them thats 184,995.... hmm who has made more money...


----------



## robul

r&d cost money. Marketing costs money. High quality components cost money. If you dont want to pay that much buy yourself something else.. I personally swear by shimano stuff its never failed me when its time. If you want to play you gotta pay..


----------



## Dipsay

Chris9681 said:


> You know I think its ridiculous with the economy the way its is that the new core 50mg7 is 369.99. I mean every year the prices just go up and up.. Why must someone have too spend 400 dollars to get a good reel... that more than likely cost no more than 50 dollars at the max too produce?? Some people dont even make that in a 40 hr week. Well its because if people will continue too pay for it the price will always increase?? My favorite reel i own is my 50mg and I had heard the new one would be coming out.... after seeing the price they can keep it.. You know if something cost 200 dollars and you sell 1000 of them you make 200,000 dollars..... now lets say you try too really be greedy and charge 369.99 but only sell 500 of them thats 184,995.... hmm who has made more money...


 The question I pose is this...Have you ever taken a look inside that 50MG of yours? And do you really know what you are looking at? Just like robul said..R&d, marketing, materials cost, etc..I work for a manufacturer as well( Valspar Paint..Sorry, couldnt resist..lol) And I can promise you that Core reel costs more than $50 to manufacture. Especially when you figure what it took just to get the schematics done, mold built, and materials manufacured and then mass produced. I can tell you this..As far as matierials go, these past couple of years alone have cost manufactures alot. As the price of raw matierials goes up due to the oil industry, so does the cost of the product made. We only use High quality materials in our products and value is paramount.. I will say that Shimano has the same ideology.. When you look at the components and quality gone into a reel it makes a difference. You really should do some homework before going on a rant..I think it's a matter of education on your part and I'm not trying to be rude..It's like going to buy a car and if all you see is the price tag and dont know the features and benefits of that car you'd feel like it wasn't worth it.. The features and benefits of that reel are better than...lets say..The CI200 for $119. Both are great reels, but that core will be lighter, smoother, and have a lower profile.etc It's all in what you perceive value wise. That doesnt mean that the manufacturer is "taking it to ya"....Dip


----------



## Chris9681

Look, I think shimano has great products... aint knocking that.... just saying is a little pricey. I work in the air conditioning business and the most common problem during this summer heat is the capacitor going out?? Now the cost for us too get a capacitor is 3.00 yes that is 3 dollars.. i can change one in 2 minutes.... what does my company charge 250 dollars. Do you feel that is fair.... no.... who would..... Im saying all businesses are the same they will only charge what you continue too pay. Your right the reel more than likely costs shimano 350 dollars too make so at 369.99 thats a good deal LMFAO.. Since you know every component in the reel.... give me a break down on every drag washer and bearing and the cost. You probably one of the ones paying 250 dollars for the capacitor thinking you got a good deal. Of course im sure you have no idea what your looking at when it comes to an AC. You just want it fixed so you can play on your computer in the cold.. Dont critique me when you have no idea how much the reel cost too produce.. That reel doesnt cost half of what they charge...


----------



## Dipsay

The difference of what you are talking about is that labor charge is involved..And as a matter of fact I've changed more than a few capacitors out and relay switches in my time. After being in the Home Improvement business since you were 10yrs old I know a few things..That's neither here nor there. And since you're such the expert on the matter, what facts do you have to support your thinking on what it costs for that reel? You are right though. you dont have to pay $369 to get a good reel. Go get ya a Citica and be happy if that's the case. I was just trying to get you to understand that there are differences in what you pay for. I could go into a whole list but it wouldnt make a difference to you. Not worth my time..


----------



## jboogerfinger

Please don't introduce some new Curado's. I just bought 3 e7's and would hate to have to go buy more! LOL


----------



## Northsider

That Talica reel is slick looking.


----------



## Bantam1

We offer reels at almost every price point. If you don't want to spend $360 then there are certainly many options under that cost. 

Typically the lighter the reel the more it will be. There is a lot of Aluminum (which is super expensive right now) and of course the Mg frame and sideplate. The new S-ARB bearings are not cheap, lots of cold forged parts, R&D, tooling costs, packaging, transportation, dealer margains, etc; The average cost of development for one reel is around $1M once its all said and done. That is a lot of money to make up. 

Look at cars these days. A full size 3/4 or 1 ton Diesel truck sticker price is well over $40K. How much were they 10 years ago? 

The CH50MG was cheaper, but we had no tooling costs for the reel since it used Curado 100 tooling. It also had graphite side plates and less bearings. It did not have HEG or the tapered Titanium line guide insert. No cold forged handle either. All of these things cost more money unfortunately, just like leather and power windows or the tow package. 

The Curado should not change for a while. Its going to be tough to improve on the current design.


----------



## fishnlab

Chris9681 said:


> ..........that more than likely cost no more than 50 dollars at the max too produce??...........You know if something cost 200 dollars and you sell 1000 of them you make 200,000 dollars..... now lets say you try too really be greedy and charge 369.99 but only sell 500 of them thats 184,995.... hmm who has made more money...


Well actually, in your cost and pricing scenerio above, the company would make $10K more selling them at $369.

I do agree that it is expensive, but they have solid products throughout the line with one for every budget.


----------



## Chris9681

Those were 2 seperate examples.... the selling a reel at a price of 200 dollars wasnt based on the reel costing 50 dollars too produce. Im just saying in general


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Just heard that my CORE 50 shipped yesterday....... Can't wait to give Shimano my $369.99......


----------



## Redalert

The upside to all of this is that the $120.00 Citica is probably a better built reel than the Chronarch was 5 or 6 years ago. How much were the Chronarchs back then? I think they were $225 or $250. Maybe I am wrong. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## Dipsay

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Just heard that my CORE 50 shipped yesterday....... Can't wait to give Shimano my $369.99......


 LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

